# Anyone pregnant naturally after TTC 18 months or more??



## Titi

Hi lovely bumpy ladies!

I am LTTTC and need some inspiration...but I posted this in TTC and not getting anywhere.

Thought maybe you girls could help? Thanks!

"Hello all,

DH & I are on our 17th cycle TTC#1 and I have never had a BFP at all and he has never gotten anyone pg. 

When I first started TTC I kinda thought it could take 12-18 months at our age (34&36) but now that I've been a member of B&B it seems all I see are newbie BFPs everywhere!

Can you all help me put this in realistic perspective? Is 17 cycles abnormally long? Anyone get a natural BFP after this or longer-without ever doing any meds or medical intervention? I'd just love to hear some of your stories-I've been feeling very discouraged that it's not meant to be for us.

Thanks all,


----------



## sjb1985

Hiya Hun, I fell pregnant very easily (too easily lol) with my son at 20. We were trying for another 9 months after he was born and after 3 years it got to the stage where we thought it wasn't going to happen again for us. A week later when we stopped trying we got our BFP! 
We never used any meds, didnt even see a doctor about it, it was all 100% natural. 

Maybe it is due to putting too much pressure on ourselves, as we couldnt believe that the week we stopped trying is the week it happened for us.

Don't lose hope hun, i am a firm believer that good things come when the time is right. Stay positive and i wish you all the luck in the world for you BFP! xxx :hugs:


----------



## sue247

Hi there, i have a 3 year old already and fell pregnant straight away with him. When i was ready for one more thought it would be easy, but it was not. I tried for 18 months. used the ovulation strips, agnus catus, anything i could. It just was not happening. I was on the verge of going to see my doctor and start getting fertility tests done. (I left it so long as i was dreading the invasive tests), by the way i am 36 years old. Anyway, the monthi was due to go and see my doctor i thought i would splash out on a clearblue fertility monitor. I fell pregnant that month! Unfortunately i miscarried at 6 weeks. I again waited for my AF to re start and dug out my Clearblue Monitor once again and fell pregnant straight away again with it! (So after 18 months i have fallen pregnant twice - both times using this monitor). I am almost 9 weeks now.


Like you i felt people generally were not TTC as long as i had been before getting their bfp's and i was really feeling like there was a problem. What this monitor helped me to do was to show me ALL my fertile days. (the days leading up to when i O). and i think that we just needed to DTD much more than we was, once or twice over the fertile period was not enough to cover all bases for us!

Hope you get your bfp soon X


----------



## Emmielou28

Have you had any investigations done at all? 

My best friend was trying unsucessfully for 8 months (which I realise is no where near as long as you) but one month decided to start taking Vitamin B6 and also used pre-seed. Low and behold she got pregnant that month. Have you tried temping etc?


----------



## Titi

Emmielou28 said:


> Have you had any investigations done at all?
> 
> My best friend was trying unsucessfully for 8 months (which I realise is no where near as long as you) but one month decided to start taking Vitamin B6 and also used pre-seed. Low and behold she got pregnant that month. Have you tried temping etc?

Thank you to all for your replies & help. 
I used opks for about the first 15 cycles and started temping in November. I am also using softcups and preseed, grapefruit juice and maca. I have been taking a prenatal since 05/08. I tried extra b vitamins & accupuncture from May 09 until Sept 09. I have also tried about everything else you can imagine including NTNP the last few cycles. Am now trying SMEP this one.

So far I've had cd21 bloods which came back great and a vaginal ultrasound that showed no problems plus a ripe follicle ; )

DH had a Semen analysis that wasn't great but wasn't that bad. His count was normal but he had a motility of about 49%. That was in Nov. and he has since quit smoking, started eating better and is taking FertilAid and an ayervedic formula.


----------



## mrsfeehily

Titi said:


> Emmielou28 said:
> 
> 
> Have you had any investigations done at all?
> 
> My best friend was trying unsucessfully for 8 months (which I realise is no where near as long as you) but one month decided to start taking Vitamin B6 and also used pre-seed. Low and behold she got pregnant that month. Have you tried temping etc?
> 
> Thank you to all for your replies & help.
> I used opks for about the first 15 cycles and started temping in November. I am also using softcups and preseed, grapefruit juice and maca. I have been taking a prenatal since 05/08. I tried extra b vitamins & accupuncture from May 09 until Sept 09. I have also tried about everything else you can imagine including NTNP the last few cycles. Am now trying SMEP this one.
> 
> So far I've had cd21 bloods which came back great and a vaginal ultrasound that showed no problems plus a ripe follicle ; )
> 
> DH had a Semen analysis that wasn't great but wasn't that bad. His count was normal but he had a motility of about 49%. That was in Nov. and he has since quit smoking, started eating better and is taking FertilAid and an ayervedic formula.Click to expand...

Hi Hun,

I'm so sorry that you're going through this frustraing time where nothing seems to be working but it sounds to me as though you're both doing everything in your power to make it happen.

I know you probably are sick of hearing this but me and DH tried to get pregnant for about a year before we got married - nothing, not even a hint of a BFP. We then had a break for a while before our wedding and started trying again the month after the wedding.

I wasn't expecting to get pregnant as it had never worked before and I was just 'waiting' that month out for my next cycle so I could use my newly purchased Clearblue monitor.

Well needless to say I didn' need the monitor as I fell pregnant in that month! It's honestly like when I wasn't expecting it or putting any pressure on myself it happened! It's easier said than done I know but try and relax as much as you can.

Fingers crossed for your BFP soon :hugs:

xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Hiya hun, sorry its taking so long :hugs: It took us 26 cycles!! The only things we did different last month was we both starting taking pre-natal vits (hubby took wellman) and we used the clear blue fertility monitor which was fantastic and think it was this that definetly did it for us!! I also made sure i didnt get up after sex this month and as gross as it sounds i just went to sleep straight after!! :blush: :haha: Good luck hun, really hope you get ur :bfp: soon xx


----------



## padbrat

Me and OH were trying for 6 years and nothing (naturally). Then I happened to randomly get tested for my thyroid and they said it was underactive and put me on some pills. They said it would take 6 months for my body to be right with it's levels in general.... 6 months later bang on I fell unexpectedly pregnant! 

Make sure they have checked basic stuff like that before you give up hope! 

Good luck x


----------



## jeanettekaren

We have been ttc for over 4 years!!! We are actually on the ivf waiting list. I personally think we had problems because I was on the depo injection for years and maybe residual hormones were left over and that's we we didn't fall for so long.


----------



## somedaymama

I am newly pregnant after trying for 17 full months. My 17 months weren't 17 cycles--I didn't ovulate every month, but it still can happen after so long! Hope you get your BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## Emmielou28

Another friend of mine was TTC for 18 months and someone suggested to her that it could be because she regularly took paracetemol that was stopping her conceiving as it lowers your body temperature. She suffered from bad headaches so took them regularly. The first month she stopped taking them she fell pregnant. Just a thought? x


----------



## Titi

Thanks Emmielou-nothing like that here, tho......but that might end up being helpful for someone else : )


----------



## AngelzTears

Hi! It took me 14+ months to get pregnant. I stopped counting eventually. I had Celiac and previously had cysts on my ovaries, so I don't know if that had anything to do with my trouble conceiving. I did conceive naturally, totally surprised about getting pregnant too as it had been so long. 

We didn't really do anything differently. The only things I can think of that were ever so slightly different is that my periods were consistently getting more painful every month and more flow (the 2, maybe 3 cycles before I became pregnant). I suppose that means my ovaries are functioning more properly since they were doing more? Also, this is really TMI, but on the two days that I was ovulating when I went the bathroom after sex, the first day the sperm never came out of me and the second day after sex it was all lumped together in a ball rather than just like normal liquid. One of those two days got me pregnant. Not sure if any of this info will ever be of use, but I really don't know why one month I could get pregnant and not the other 14+ months when I actually tried. It's a mystery! :shrug:


----------



## Farie

Hi hon

I was trying for 3 years for this bean, we have had male factor, anovulation plus other issues. We had given up hope of a natural baby by the last cycle and since I didn't want to pay for IVF we had started to explore the adoption route while waiting the additional 2 years before we became eligible for help. .. and got a BFP very unexpectedly!

We have made massive steps to improve DF's :spermy: and lifestyle changes to make us happier and less stressed, but I can honestly say this BFP was the biggest surprise ever!


----------



## Vienna 09

We were trying for 2 and a half years and at the end of the last year found out that the reason for our problem conceiving was OHs very low count.
In January this year I started a new job involving LOADS of travellling, and started to train for a half marathon. I totally put babies etc. out of my head and decided to focus on other things for a while, believing that we would need to go the IVF route at some point, and wasn't ready for all that upheaval yet.
Lo & behold, got a BFP in March which was such a shock!!! I don't even remember when we could possibly have conceived!!!
I have heard from others also that as soon as you stop obsessing over it, it just magically happens... MUCH easier said than done though, I know.
Good Luck and I hope you have a similar suprise soon!


----------



## lilia

My OH and I were trying for around 2 years with not one single BFP. After a while we just kind of accepted that it probably wasnt meant to be and guess what? I'm 18 wks pregnant, it DOES happen :)
I honestly completely believe the cliche that when you relax and stop trying then thats when it is most likely to happen. We had both been so busy with work etc. that we had put any thoughts of a baby to the back of our minds. We had not been testing or anything at all, we had literally been that busy. 
I don't even know the reason why i bought a test, we were walking past a pharmacy and i said 'oh lets just get one'! I actually remember saying on the way home 'well theres about a 10% chance this will be positive, its just never going to happen'
I only even looked at the test to make sure that it was working , to see the two lines shocked me soo much! 
It can happen, so my best advice would be to just relax about it all. I know its easier said than done, but i'm sure it will help :)

Good luck :) xxxx


----------



## Titi

Congratulations to all you girls who had to wait so long and are now PG! I'm so happy for you and thank you so much for your replies-it is really giving me so much hope~


----------



## Farie

lilia said:


> It can happen, so my best advice would be to just relax about it all. I know its easier said than done, but i'm sure it will help :)

Good advice to a degree, although it would take a brave person to pop into LTTTC and say that :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Soos

well we were ttc for 6 months (or maybe more, maybe even it was a full year, it was kind of on and off and i didn't count months) and i fell pregnant as soon as i started to workout regularly (after a month of fitness). just a suggestion!


----------



## Titi

Soos said:


> well we were ttc for 6 months (or maybe more, maybe even it was a full year, it was kind of on and off and i didn't count months) and i fell pregnant as soon as i started to workout regularly (after a month of fitness). just a suggestion!

What kind of work out plan did you do? I started about 8 weeks ago-doing all different kinds of cardio and weight lifting. But I have taken about two weeks off as I felt crap when I got last AF and then have had a hard time getting back.


----------



## padbrat

Funnily enough, I feel pregnant after starting my husband's (he is a PTI) (OMG) fitness regime... maybe there is something in the fitness thing???


----------



## Soos

Titi said:


> Soos said:
> 
> 
> well we were ttc for 6 months (or maybe more, maybe even it was a full year, it was kind of on and off and i didn't count months) and i fell pregnant as soon as i started to workout regularly (after a month of fitness). just a suggestion!
> 
> What kind of work out plan did you do? I started about 8 weeks ago-doing all different kinds of cardio and weight lifting. But I have taken about two weeks off as I felt crap when I got last AF and then have had a hard time getting back.Click to expand...

Pilates! i honestly felt my body waking up! i highly suggest you trying it out because i'm sure it did play an important role in me getting pregnant.


----------



## Titi

OOH I love pilates but haven't done it in probably a year-will definitely have to go back!


----------



## Soos

Titi said:


> OOH I love pilates but haven't done it in probably a year-will definitely have to go back!

good luck, dear! :hugs:


----------



## Sparky67

Both my hubby and me have a child from previous relationships, but nothing happened for us together. We were investigated and although there was nothing wrong with either of us, I was basically hostile to him and killing off all the sperm.

7 years later, we are 8 weeks pregnant. We did try for a couple of years but then sort of got used to the idea it wasn't meant to be and didn't think about it too much, but it was still a surprise when I got the BFP!


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Titi,

We were trying over 2 years (me 37 and DH 38) and didnt think it would take that long!!!! I had some blood tests to show I was Ov but other to that no tests (we were due to get SA for DH - then I would have been refered).

I am now just over 6 weeks pregnant - and what we did differently this month is as follows:

DH had a handful of pumpkin seeds every day (helps with motility apparently?)
We BD every morning (usually only in evenings) for 4 days in a row - day before peak on CBFM, 2 peak days and the day after, then missed a day then one last day (similar to SMEP) - stayed in bed for at least an hour before visiting the loo :blush:
Used preseed every time:) and tried to eat a little more healthily!!!
Tried to be more chilled at work and at home


.....and here we are :bfp: .... might have just been our turn, or it might be something to the change of 'habits' above ;)


----------



## Titi

This thread has been so helpful to me-just bumping it up! thanks!


----------



## Imalia

We'd been trying for twelve years, including IVF about 8 years ago and never even had as much as 1 bfp. We had just decided to commit to one more ivf cycle before calling it a day and dealing with it never happening, made the appointments, went to see the Drs, got the meds on prescription. We were just waiting for my cycle to start so we could go through with our one last chance when I went to my gp for something I thought was unrelated (viral throat infection) when she mentioned the bloods I'd had done a few weeks before (7dpo progesterone) came back high and I might want to do a test. So I did and finally got the positive we'd been waiting for so long. Now I have a desk drawer full of fertility meds waiting to be used for nothing LOL


----------



## Titi

Wow Imalia-that is amazing! I wonder if anything was different? Congratulations! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Titi

bump


----------



## gemalems

It took us 5 years to concieve our 3rd child. Was told i had PCOS 2 years after my second son. We had come to the conclusion that we were done then out of nowhere i found myself pregnant and since then have had no problem. NEVER give up hope (((HUGS))))


----------



## Annabobble

Took us 2 and a half years.....I was almost giving up although I'm being really careful as I had a misscarriage just before I fell preg.


----------



## Titi

bump


----------



## crazyguider

We tried for 24 months with no success at all. I was on clomid for two month when we got a bfp. I am 8 weeks pregnant now xx


----------



## Titi

Aww crazyguider thank you so much for the reply! what dosage clomid did you take? Had you had any tests done prior to that?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi there - my OH and I are similar age to you. We were trying for about 18 months and due to start IVF the next month when I got my first ever bfp. 

That cycle for the first time I was taking evening primrose oil up to ov and OH was taking maca and wellman. Also we used conceive plus for the first time and after sex I stayed lying down for 30 mins with my bottom on a cushion. 

Good Luck hun - push for every test you can and if theres nothing wrong with either of you I'm sure it will happen

Oh the other things I did that cycle for the first time were acupuncture and reflexology!!!

I know how stressful it is but you will get your bean and a friend said to me - it makes you appreciate it all the more when it happens.

xxx


----------



## donna-c-86

Hi we were ttc for way longer than 18 months and were due for an appt with infertility clinic on the 8th July and I had to cancel as we got our BFP!! wasnt quite natural, took soy for one cycle but hey!! Good luck! x


----------



## Titi

Thanks for all the inspiration! donna c-is the ONLY thing you did different after all that time is take soy? How much/how often? I started soy last cycle, 2-7, 120mg....nothing and tried this cycle too 307, 200mg. we'll see!

Congrats on all your bfps! so happy for you all!


----------



## crazyguider

Hi I was on 50mg clomid days 2-7 
we had had sperm tests, and I had a test where they use ink on your Fallopian tubes for a scan and that was normal. It all seems that the clomid got things shifting


----------



## Titi

oooh thanks!


----------



## donna-c-86

Titi said:


> Thanks for all the inspiration! donna c-is the ONLY thing you did different after all that time is take soy? How much/how often? I started soy last cycle, 2-7, 120mg....nothing and tried this cycle too 307, 200mg. we'll see!
> 
> Congrats on all your bfps! so happy for you all!


We also charted for the 1st time too! I did opks until my bbt showed i had ovulated and dtd everyday when opks were v.dark. I used 120mg days 3-7 (5days) Hope u get ur BFP soon! x


----------



## Titi

bump<3


----------



## youngmommy2

I got pregnantvnaturally after 16 months of trying


----------



## Amy31

padbrat said:


> Funnily enough, I feel pregnant after starting my husband's (he is a PTI) (OMG) fitness regime... maybe there is something in the fitness thing???

We had been TTC for 7 years nothing so gave up hope really. Then out of the blue a BFP a month after our 11 year wedding anniversary :happydance: Only thing I did different was exercising loads, everyday at gym, running etc.... felt really healthy - that might not have made a difference to fertility but it made me feel great :flower:


----------



## Weenie19

Hi, 

It took me 3 years before I fell and that one ended in miscarriage at 6wks. 4 months later I fell again but lost at 7wks. 

I split with my husband since then and have now got a new partner. Its taken us 8 months to conceive this time. I am currently 6wks. 

There has been no medical cause for my delay in falling however the month I conceived I took Robbitussen at OV and Instead Soft Cups. In fact due to illness we only had intercourse once in the whole month and on that occasion I inserted the Soft Cup. 12 dpo and I got my BFP. This pregnancy feels so much different from the miscarriages so I'm hoping its a sticky bean but I cannot recommend Ovulation sticks, cough mixture and soft cups enough.

Oh and my partner was told his swimmers had low motillity so feeling ver lucking right now. 

Good luck xx


----------



## nikkinoo36

3 years trying... month before starting 1st round of IVF.. BFP! I had completely relaxed as I knew we were having IVF so had stopped 'trying'... We had also improved my partners sperm count/morphology (maca, pine tree bark, NAC and wellman vits -reduced sugar, alcohol and caffeine diet - poor soul!)...
Now almost 10 weeks and still crossing my fingers for scan in fortnight!! 
Good luck.. miracles do happen, when you're least expecting them..
:):) babydust


----------



## SweetJennie

We were NTNP for about 18 months and then TTC for exactly 18 months when I got my BFP. We were told it would not happen for us as OH has a very poor sperm count. Don't give up hope! It can happen.


----------



## Mabythistime

2 years and 2 months...I was to scared to go to any doctor that is why I just kept on trying. It happened naturally. Used BBT charts, and for the last 2 moths OPK tests. xx


----------



## jbeard502

My fiance and I were together for almost 5 years without birth control before I got pregnant, but it did happen naturally, just took awhile! :dust:


----------



## LaRockera

We were trying for around ten months before we started investigating whether there was something that keeps us from conceiving. You hear all those stories around anyway. That most couples succeed in six months and so on.

Turns out, we're both fine.

While we were on tests (had to change three doctors due to inconsistent diagnoses :growlmad:) we were told that couples our age (I'm 30, DH is 35) may take up to two years to conceive. And I've known of several couples that succeeded after a year and a half. It's much more common than people think.

Finally, as far as stress is concerned, I understand that there are many ladies that succeeded when least expected, but I think this is subject to personal interpretation. I've asked my FS and they said that, even though mental health is important in all aspects of life, stress specifically about ttc will not prevent you from getting pregnant. Do try to stay positive, but don't stress about stressing too much. Do remember that it takes two to make a baby. :winkwink:


----------



## Gretaa

Hello there :) There is still a hope for you I'm sure.
We've been TTC for about 2.5years. It's been a tough and long journey, with loads of tests and screenings but no medications. I suffer from POCS and my man has got low sperm motility. After all we said to ourselves that we'll try without any drugs or IVFs until we reach 4 year mark of TTC. 
One day I woke up and understood that we have to change something in ourselves so we can say that we've tried everything if it won't work in the end. 
We've ditched alcohol for good, quit smoking and balanced our food very carefully. After a month of doing that I fell pregnant. 
I didn't have any complications (knock on wood) in my pregnancy, and I'm already 16 weeks along. It's possible but you have to try every recipe in the book...! 
Best of luck!


----------



## Titi

Thank you all for the responses! So inspiring!


----------



## Honeymooner

We tried for 4+ yrs (50 months) without any kind of positive. We seen fertility doctors for the last 2.5 yrs who diagnosed us in the end with unexplained infertility. We had given up and have actually saved almost 20K so we could adopt internationally. I concieved on Father's Day and am now 6w3d. Weirdly we conceived on Father's Day and I worked 11+ hrs that day so normally we wouldn't have even had intercourse after that long of a day but I guess we got really, really lucky that we did!


----------



## Titi

wow Honeymooner! Awesome story!!!!!!!!!!! Do you mind if I ask your ages? Thank you so much for sharing. congratulations-I bet you are over the moon!


----------



## xPeacexSellsx

Hi Titi!

Just wanted to pop in and share my experience with you. I got married young, (and divorced too lol) but me and my ex husband tried for 5 years with no luck. We didn&#8217;t have the money for in vitro at the time and nothing else was working. Finally we parted ways and I had been told by doctors I wouldn&#8217;t be able to conceive naturally and I would need medications, fertility treatments and possibly in vitro. Well, I never used protection in any long term relationship after that as I didn&#8217;t think I could get pregnant. I met the man of my dreams in December of 2009 and we married in April of 2011. We thought we would wait until we were 30 to try all the treatments and what not, as we wanted a little time to adjust and to just try to do it on our own. We weren&#8217;t charting or counting anything as my cycle hadn&#8217;t been regular in 15 years.

My doctor had given me Provera to jump start my period as I didn&#8217;t want to take birth control. Well, I had been taking provera on and off for ten years &#8211; but I always took a pregnancy test before I took it, just in case. Well, 10 years worth of Provera and probably 100 negative tests later, it was routine. I couldn&#8217;t figure out why I was over a month late for my period, bloated, and was not losing the weight I was trying to. Well, when that test showed two lines, I was literally in shock. We thought I was 8 weeks going by LMP &#8211; but I was only 4, and the doc was not optimistic at all and kind of nasty. BUT &#8211; everything has been great so far and I am almost 11 weeks with our miracle baby! Me and the hubby are ecstatic about not needing any medication or treatments to get here. The only thing I changed was cutting out refined carbohydrates in my diet and following an Atkins approach to life. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lulu1982

I tried for 16 months with my ex husband, with some lovely hindsight it was a good job nothing happened as he then left me for my best friend! I've been with my current partner 3 years and have been on the pill throughout. No sickness, upset tummy or antibiotics, no missed pills and all of a sudden pregnant. Small miracles do happen!xx


----------



## Honeymooner

titi -I am just about 29 yrs old


----------



## Eala

We TTC'd for 3+ years before having our first baby. I have PCOS, and my husband didn't have great results with his SA, so we were told we needed ICSI. The fertility specialist put our chances of conceiving naturally at 0.1% (how they work these things out, I have no idea!). Anyway, we went through all the rigmarole, and finally had our screening appointment for ICSI. Oodles of forms to fill in, some tough decisions to make. 5 days later I found out I was pregnant naturally :)

Then this baby, I was on the mini-pill, in addition to any "natural" problems we have. This is one determined bean :blush:


----------



## Titi

WOW I'm loving all these stories!! Thank you all so much for sharing your miracles!!!


----------

